# Auto Pilot Low Speed Limit - Ontario Canada



## thril (May 19, 2018)

We live close to a highway which is posted 80 km/h. It is not a divided highway but one lane each direction with well painted outside and center lines.

AP limits to 70 km/h. Is this the current limit for Model 3 for any highway that is not a divided one? It is a highway but most 'exits' are turns where people could potentially fully stop in order to turn off of the highway even against traffic. In this sense, maybe they consider all non divided highways as the same and the limit is 70 km/h?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

it souldn't be the top speed of 70 that is the limit, but 5 over the speed limit. (at least in the US, 5 miles over... maybe a different # of kilometers over) if not on a divided highway. So, your 80km posted road may be picking up something adjacent that is lower or info is out of date.
Tesla looks at any road that is not a divided highway the same, so if it technically is called a highway, street, road, etc, if it has 2 way traffic with stops/starts it will be limited to 5 (or whatever the km limit is) over.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

How old is the road and was the speed limit every adjusted? ( from 70 to 80?)

There are some areas I have found where the speed limit posted does not match the car’s data for the speed limit in the area.

The car does not “read” posted signs. It goes by whatever map data it has, so it could just be out of date or incorrectly recorded in the mapping database.

Could email Tesla. I’m sure it’s something their AP team handles.


----------



## thril (May 19, 2018)

It's 60 km/h for a stretch through a small town and then goes up to 80 km/h. The whole way AP limits max 70 km/h.

I think you must be right, that the map data is wrong! I will contact Tesla.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

The maps down here in the states are significantly off for speed limits. I'd say that they are approaching 50% errors with the speed limits signs. My Garmin GPS is just about 100% accurate, so I know the data is available, but this is currently terrible.

What's worse is that on roads without the car knowing the speed limit, it is restricted to 45 mph. And there is no +5 on top of that.


----------



## thril (May 19, 2018)

It seems like they are using Google maps data. 

I read that this data used to be available publicly but now it is only in select apps and not even displayed any longer in the Google Maps app. Perhaps the reason is that it is poor quality.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

Ed Woodrick said:


> What's worse is that on roads without the car knowing the speed limit, it is restricted to 45 mph. And there is no +5 on top of that.


That could explain the observed 70 km/h limit. (45mph = 72km/h)


----------



## thril (May 19, 2018)

Good point.. that is most likely it.

I sent a message to Tesla via the online portal under manage your car. Will post if I hear back.


----------



## summerfun (Jan 22, 2018)

Spiffywerks said:


> How old is the road and was the speed limit every adjusted? ( from 70 to 80?)
> 
> There are some areas I have found where the speed limit posted does not match the car's data for the speed limit in the area.
> 
> ...


Okay wait! I thought all Tesla cars were gathering data with each mile, while recognizing road and speed limit signs. Now you are saying Tesla is using outdated Google maps data for speed limits? If it is not gathering data as simple as speed limits, what data is Tesla actually gathering?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

summerfun said:


> Okay wait! I thought all Tesla cars were gathering data with each mile, while recognizing road and speed limit signs.


I thought Tesla said that the car recognized speed limit signs too at one point, but certainly various behaviors of autopilot suggest that they're just making use of a database of speed limits rather than real-time sign recognition.


> Now you are saying Tesla is using outdated Google maps data for speed limits? If it is not gathering data as simple as speed limits, what data is Tesla actually gathering?


They're using Google Map data for the map itself. It's not clear which data they're getting from Google, and which data is from their own data collection efforts. I've found one instance where a road name was different on the Tesla from what Google Maps displays.


----------



## summerfun (Jan 22, 2018)

garsh said:


> I thought Tesla said that the car recognized speed limit signs too at one point, but certainly various behaviors of autopilot suggest that they're just making use of a database of speed limits rather than real-time sign recognition.
> They're using Google Map data for the map itself. It's not clear which data they're getting from Google, and which data is from their own data collection efforts. I've found one instance where a road name was different on the Tesla from what Google Maps displays.


Garsh, then what data is Tesla gathering with these "billions" of miles. Recording where owners have been driving? How fast they were going? Where they stopped while shopping? This is sounding like Facebook... Newest income stream for Tesla: Selling data on where owners, shop, live and work. Where they go when they travel, which hotels they stay at, and where they eat.

Wife suspects husband is cheating? Call Tesla. They will give you the history of every place his car has been dating back as far as you want since the day it was purchased. Just pay for the information. Or where it goes from now on. Just give them your credit card number for convenient monthly billing and get a statement of travels emailed at the end of each month. So cheaters, you have been warned. Don't use your Tesla for motel meets or other clandestine appointments.

Business owners: Want to know what your employees are really up to out there on the road? Give each of them a Model S or Model 3. The black box comes in every car now. Oh this could get real interesting.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

summerfun said:


> Garsh, then what data is Tesla gathering with these "billions" of miles.


Training data for the Autopilot/Full Self Driving neural net.


----------



## thril (May 19, 2018)

My guess is the reason LTE is free in Tesla's isn't to offer customer free streaming radio but to collect tons of valuable data. Potentially even beyond training auto pilot, I assume the data can be used to identify problems and even detect high likelyhood of a problem with the car before it happens based on past experience. You can model the data to find traits that suggest high probability an issue is likely to occur. I assume at some point the car will just drive itself somewhere to be serviced


----------



## thril (May 19, 2018)

This is the reply from Tesla. I'll update the thread if they respond. If they actually fix this problem for me my mind will be blown (regarding customer service level).

Hello Steve,

Thank you for contacting Tesla Customer Support.

Thank you for bringing this to our attention. In order to research this further we'll need a few more details. 

Which highway is this occurring on?
And at which mile marker?
Which direction on the highway were you travelling? 
Is this happening every time you drive this highway? Or just once?
If you could provide those details we'll be happy to look into this further.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

I have this all over southern Ontario. 80km/h posted but not identified through mapping hence top right of car screen shows no posted speed limit. Autopilot without mapped speed limit is limited to 70km/h. However if you press the accelerator pedal you can manually accelerate to desired speed and use manual through with autosteer still working. However the super nag of hold the wheel increases 2x-4x more often (approx every 30 seconds). 

I have been on undivided highways (regional) 1 lane in each direction with posted 80km/h and autopilot works up to 90km/h.


----------



## thril (May 19, 2018)

I didn't know you could keep auto steering enabled while over-riding the cruise speed. Not ideal, but great to know thanks!


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

thril said:


> I didn't know you could keep auto steering enabled while over-riding the cruise speed. Not ideal, but great to know thanks!


Yep. It displays a message that autopilot speed limit is 70km/h but as long as the accelerator pedal is pressed it will continue until you let go of the accelerator then it will slow again to 70km/h. I like to think of it as like an "Overspeed" warning on airplanes. lol.

I should note this is based on 18.16 and not newer firmware such as 21.9. Someone else can comment if this has changed since.


----------

